# Hello - newbie looking for advice



## BabyMaybeme? (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello,


Just looking for some advise. But a bit about us:


DH is azoospermic and we found out two weeks ago no sperm was found in TESE. We are now considering donor. All OK with me.


We are at Hammersmith, and I just want to know, what we can expect regarding the process? What are the waiting times at Hammersmith for using donor? I know they buy sperm in. 


Any knowledge will be gratefully received.


Karen x


----------



## BabyMaybeme? (Dec 9, 2008)

Anyone?


----------

